# Grow Results: AK-47 in Super Soil



## DiamondJim420 (Aug 26, 2012)

I harvested my second grow last night. Specs and pics follow.

Serious seeds AK-47 feminized seeds (3)
 3.5 x 3.5 x 8 grow room, walls painted flat white
 Subcool's Super Soil in 8-gallon pots
 Lumatek 600-watt switchable, dimmable ballast
 Luxor 8" vertical-bulb hood/reflector
 Hortilux 400-watt MH Blue for vegging (28 days of 18/6)
 Hortilux 600-watt Super HPS for flowering (61 days of 12/12)
 Nothing but tap water used for the entire grow
 Temperature and humidity controlled

This harvest was from 3 plants. A coat hanger is included in the background for reference.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 26, 2012)

congrats, looks like a successful grow


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

:aok: nice looking harvest


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice buds :aok:


----------



## juniorgrower (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats a beautiful sight!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2012)

verrry nice DiamondJim, you gonna be :stoned: to the bone soon. Love the AK.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's a pic of the harvest after drying (just beginning the cure process).  10 quart jars full (only 9 are shown; I gave one to my sister).

Anybody have a guess at the weight after curing is complete?


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 3, 2012)

You should not lose to much weight after putting in jars. I would say roughly 1 ounce per jar. That's how much it takes of mine to fill a jar. My buds are not real dense. If yours are rock hard buds you may get a little more. JMO


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Sep 3, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> You should not lose to much weight after putting in jars. I would say roughly 1 ounce per jar. That's how much it takes of mine to fill a jar. My buds are not real dense. If yours are rock hard buds you may get a little more. JMO


 
The top colas were real dense...2 per plant after topping...the other buds ranged from light to medium density.

Next time I'm gonna do a SCROG, so maybe all buds will be real dense.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks great. 
I love seeing all those jars lined up- can't wait till mine are like that.

Did you ever dim your ballast?


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Sep 3, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> Looks great.
> I love seeing all those jars lined up- can't wait till mine are like that.
> 
> Did you ever dim your ballast?


 
I used my ballast on the 400-watt (MH) setting for vegging (18/6 - 4 weeks), and switched it to 600-watt (HPS) for flowering (12/12 - 61 days).


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 3, 2012)

hey Diamond Jim . . . I had a feeling you were gonna be a quick study . . . congrats on a great looking harvest !! eace:


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> hey Diamond Jim . . . I had a feeling you were gonna be a quick study . . . congrats on a great looking harvest !! eace:


 
Thank you Dan, sir.  I really appreciate it.

i read and studied a lot on this forum and others before I made my first grow...which was just OK in terms of yield and potency...(beginner using Nirvana AK-48)...

But for my 2nd grow, I spent the bucks for high quality seeds (Serious Seeds AK-47 on the Attitude), and took pains in mixing and cooking a great soil (Subcool's Super Soil).

I've got another 100 grows ahead of me before I can say I'm even close to being an "expert".  But I sure am happy with my current (2nd) grow.  With the guiding advice of many people on this great forum.  I thank you all.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 3, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> You should not lose to much weight after putting in jars. I would say roughly 1 ounce per jar. That's how much it takes of mine to fill a jar. My buds are not real dense. If yours are rock hard buds you may get a little more. JMO



 I don't understand you ziggyross?

 Losing weight _after_ jarring?


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 4, 2012)

Rockster said:
			
		

> I don't understand you ziggyross?
> 
> Losing weight _after_ jarring?



Rockster let me re-word that. Basically I was saying that his buds should not lose to much weight after it is put in the jars. If it weighs an ounce when it's put in it should weigh an ounce or very close 6 months from now when he takes it out.

The ounce per jar was referring to how much 1 quart jar holds roughly.


----------



## Pistil (Sep 8, 2012)

Very nice, copious!:hubba:


----------

